# What are the best jobs for people with Social Anxiety?



## ErinMarie1011 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi all. I absolutely have to get a full time job...SOON. I no longer have medical insurance and don't have any of my meds left, and don't have any money to pay for them out of pocket. I have never worked before, and I know starting a full time job right off the bat is too big a step, but I don't really have any choice. I've been thinking about all this for a while, and I was just wondering if there are specific kinds of jobs that suit people with Social Anxiety. Jobs that are plentiful, pay well, and won't take me completely out of my comfort zone. I know many of you work, so what do you do? I've looked online and haven't really found anything. I've called a few temp agencies and asked about it, but they didn't know either. So I figured I'd go as close to the source as I could and ask those of you who work and are actually able to do it.


----------



## thecurerules (May 31, 2004)

I can't really think of any jobs that are good for people with SA. The only thing that comes to mind would be construction or farming or something like that...heh.

What about working at a library? I'm sure it doesn't pay very well, but it would be a comfotable working environment for someone with SAD. You wouldn't have to worry too much about making conversation and being social.

I work at a grocery store and I'm constantly surrounded by people. It can be difficult at times, but I do my best to cope.

Good luck!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Its pretty obvious: computer programmer or stocking shelves in a store.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

'What about working at a library? I'm sure it doesn't pay very well, but it would be a comfotable working environment for someone with SAD. You wouldn't have to worry too much about making conversation and being social.'



I work in a library. I dont interact too much with the customers if i can help it but we sometimes have to go to schools(or the school children come to us)and read books to them :afr


----------



## M.L. Joynes (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, you might want to consider working the midnight shift someplace like a stocking position, or delivering newspapers, but that's not full time work. On the midnight to early morning shifts, you usually don't see too many people, my suggestion.


----------



## Blue J (Sep 7, 2005)

It all depends on how bad your SA is. I think office jobs are a good option...you just have to find the right one. It sounds a little odd, but working in a really big company can be a good thing because you just sort of disappear into it. 

There are lots of office jobs like data entry or filing where you don't have to talk to a lot people. I used to do word processing and I hardly had to talk to anyone.


----------



## bobc2005 (Apr 22, 2005)

If are good at computers/internet & don't mind speaking on the telephone customer service is an option. Usually you get lost in the calls & start to not even notice the people around you (coworkers).


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

What worked well for me was finding a job that interested me. I would suggest thinking about what you like, and looking 
for a job in that field. If you like to read, then try a bookstore or library. If you like movies, try a DVD store. If you like animals, try a kennel or vet. If you like art or doing crafts, try a gallery or craft/frame store I know these are all jobs where you'd have to deal with people, but I find I have more confidence and have made more friends at work than anywhere else, because I am knowledgeable and my coworkers and clients and I have similar interests we can talk about. (I hope this does not sound snotty; I definitely have my anxious moments at work, but it's not as bad as other jobs that I've had.)


----------



## life_is_a_highway (Oct 2, 2005)

As some people have mentioned above stocking shelves, etc in Retail. If you apply for a job in retail, chances are they won't always put you on the roster as stocking, sometimes they may require you to work as a cashier/registers which you probably won't like. (my experience)


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

lostsockmonkey said:


> If you like art or doing crafts, try a gallery or craft/frame store (this is where I work, btw.)


your sooo lucky, this is exactly where I'm trying to get a job right now. I have applied to several arts/crafts stores (and museums and art galleries) for jobs and so far not a single one has even called me back for an interview. And it really makes me mad :mum becuse I know I am really knowledgable about art and art related things, but no one is willing to give me a chance.


----------



## lostsockmonkey (Oct 7, 2005)

elephant_girl, I tried sending you a private message, but I'm not sure it worked. let me know if you get it, please.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

You could try becoming a stock person for a department store... I work for nordstroms, and I know they have guys that just stock shoes all day in the back room. I have considered it, but I am getting more money doing what I do now.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I have been asking myself the same question as to the best jobs. I am about to get my degree in Marketing and have no clue as to what to look for. I think my SA got worse since I've been going to school, now I dont know if the degree will be worth it. I have been thinking about being a truck driver as my last resort. God help me lol


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

I have the same problem, and I have always worked in a Warehouse environment, and was able to cope with the people, but now that my SA is worse, and I moved across the country, I am doing Merchandising. I have found that is probably one of the best jobs for people with SA, cause you are on your own, and have no boss looking over your shoulder. Plus, you go into the stores, do your merchandising, then leave and go to the next store, so you hardly have any interaction with the people at the stores either. You usually set your own schedule, and there is a lot of independence! The worst part of this job is walking in the stores, and if you don't have that problem, then you are set! Really, you gotta look into this. They usually don't pay much, but I am lucky that I got one that pays $12 and hour, which is good for that kind of job.


----------



## caslon (Aug 25, 2005)

Daysy,
What type of tasks are involved in merchandising? Is it stocking merchandise and inventory? This sounds like something I would be interested. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

Lets say that you work for Pepsi as a Merchandiser. You will probably either drive your car, or a company van, stop at a grocery store, and the stock will be in the back room. You put it out on the shelf, and then order for the next time you go in. Then you drive to the next store, and do the same. But, you really don't have to deal too much with the store personnell, except maybe just to get your printout of what you are stocking, depending on the company you work for. I work for a makeup company, so I have 5 stores a week, and I make my own schedule, as long as I get to all stores during the week. I spend 2-3 hrs in each store, so I only work about 15 hrs a week. It' a really good job for SA, probably the best one I have had! Hope this helps!


----------



## caslon (Aug 25, 2005)

It does. Thanks for describing it in more detail. I'm going to see if there are any openings. Thanks.


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

Go on Careerbuilder.com and in the search, put "Merchandiser" even if you want part time, do not put part time cause all the listings won't come up. Also Monster.com is a good one too. They usually have a lot more on Careerbuilder though. 

Your welcome!


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I think is sucks that these jobs that are best for people with S.A. don't pay as much as other jobs. 

I'm at the point where either I face the fears somehow and try to get a better job, or live in fear of people and not get paid what I'm worth. I constantly look at the future and see that I cannot live like this and that I have to change or I will not have much in life (unless I marry a rich girl!)


----------



## Daysy (Nov 12, 2003)

I totally know what you are talking about, cause I used to settle for boyfriends that I was way too good for, and they abused me verbally and emotionally, and I let them. SA makes you become something that you aren't, it lowers you for sure.


----------



## scottOrlandoFL (Nov 2, 2005)

I used to work as a switchboard operator for a hotel, though it doesnt pay well. Ive also worked a lot of 3rd shift jobs, cashier for convenience stores, or night auditor for a hotel. Now i do accts receivable in a hotel, but most jobs dont pay unless you are in management or have a lot of trainng or degree.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

i seem to have a phobia with phones for some reason, so thats my downfall. Sometimes i feel like turning to a life of crime!


----------



## sfreitag (Nov 8, 2005)

I have found the perfenct job for me. I am a mobile dog groomer. I used to work in a pet salon but it was always sooo loud. It felt like sensory overload with all the people and dogs barking and dryers going. Now i take my grooming van to the clients house and groom at their home in my van. Its just me, the dog and the radio.


----------



## aerosmithrox (Nov 12, 2005)

I use to work in a call center. I'd take incoming phone calls all day for different small businesses who didn't want to set up their own customer service. It was a great job for someone with SA because on the phone there's no eye contact, no small talk, and no body language. You're just a first name on the phone and the people on the other end are just faceless people who can't judge you. I had to quit when I moved but really I just loved the job.


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

outsider77 said:


> I think is sucks that these jobs that are best for people with S.A. don't pay as much as other jobs.


That depends actually! The job I just got doing data entry for a large freight company starts out at 10.50 an hour, with a guaranteed raise after 90 days. In two years I could be making up to $15 an hour, plus all my benefits are paid for in full by the company, and they match my 401K deposits.

And if you really know your stuff when it comes to computers, you could be pulling in up to $20 or more an hour - but you do have to have specific skills for that.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I just saw a job listing for a proofreader (and I think I'm going to apply for it today), it looks good; you don't have to interact with people, don't need any special training, you just have to be good at catching spelling mistakes.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

aerosmithrox said:


> I use to work in a call center. I'd take incoming phone calls all day for different small businesses who didn't want to set up their own customer service. It was a great job for someone with SA because on the phone there's no eye contact, no small talk, and no body language. You're just a first name on the phone and the people on the other end are just faceless people who can't judge you. I had to quit when I moved but really I just loved the job.


It might be good for some, but certainly not for others. One size does not fit all in this case. You can still have the feeling of being judged even if you can't see the other person. And talking on the phone is being trapped even more than being stuck behind a counter.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

you're right shado. For some reason I have the phone call phobia thing, which is worse than talking to someone in person. And ya can't get a job if ya cant talk on the phone! I'm screwed!


----------



## caslon (Aug 25, 2005)

Has anyone looked into Medical Transcription? Usually the education lasts about a year, and many work from home. It's not easy work from what I understand, but at least it's an at home job.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Sa friendly jobs that pay well and aren't computer related are extremely difficult to come across. I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm sure as hell not settling for some dead end low paying data entry job or some other skilless job. $10-12 an hour doesn't pay the bills around here.

I think a lot of us on here ARE capable of holding a job that has some social interation. We just underestimate ourselves. The hardest part is getting started somewhere. Even though, it's tough, after we get comfortable at a company and grow more confident in the work that we do, a lot of us will find out that we actually can handle a phone call or a deal with somebody in person. Just keep pushing forward and don't give up until you get to where you want to be. Most of us are capable of far more than plugging numbers into a computer for the next 30-40 years.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

I totally agree. It is hard to get a job that pays well. Data entry will eventually be replaced somehow, in my opinion, if not outsourced. My friend made me realize that this is not like 40 years ago where you can go to the big 3 and just do the same thing over and over. This is the '00s and it will be difficult for people with SA more than other people to get good jobs.


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Futures said:


> I think a lot of us on here ARE capable of holding a job that has some social interation. We just underestimate ourselves. The hardest part is getting started somewhere. Even though, it's tough, after we get comfortable at a company and grow more confident in the work that we do, a lot of us will find out that we actually can handle a phone call or a deal with somebody in person. Just keep pushing forward and don't give up until you get to where you want to be.


Not always possible...you have to be able to convince other people that you are capable of more. Which can be a problem if you actually happen to not be capable of more. What are you supposed to do then? Fake having a personality and intelligence?


----------



## cj (Jan 25, 2004)

My experience in life has shown me that people who are SA types go for careers in Accounting, Engineering, Computer Programming, and Sciences. In the "jobs" categorie - waiter (and you really don't have a lot of public chit chat), data entry clerk, a/p a/r clerk, janitor, security guard, etc where limited exposure to people is required. 


Good Luck


----------



## elocin (Jun 5, 2005)

How would you find a job in data entry? I mean, what kinds of places hire that and how would you apply? I've looked online but found nothing except those "Work from home $300 - $1200/h" crap..


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

elocin said:


> How would you find a job in data entry? I mean, what kinds of places hire that and how would you apply? I've looked online but found nothing except those "Work from home $300 - $1200/h" crap..


look for some temp agencies in your area, they are almost always hiring. Also check out craigslist.com, some cities use it more than others, but I know here in Portland it's one of the best job sites to find good jobs.


----------



## cj (Jan 25, 2004)

elocin said:


> How would you find a job in data entry? I mean, what kinds of places hire that and how would you apply? I've looked online but found nothing except those "Work from home $300 - $1200/h" crap..


I'd try the local newspaper, the government employment sites, and also the temp agencies as someone mentioned. When i was young, that is how i found most of my employment.

As far as training? If you can use the numeric pad on the keyboard well, and type at a good speed you'll ace in that job. Most don't expect that though to start.

Good Luck


----------



## MB (Jan 5, 2006)

Tech for a phone company !!! Doesnt require much interaction with people! 

I work in Telecommunications - but over the phone. 

For men as a tech - you work the wiring in the switches and routers etc...its MIND work -nothing social about it.


----------



## outsider77 (Sep 7, 2005)

Do you need a degree to do it? 

Do you just look up telecommunications on monster to find jobs? 

thanks


----------



## MB (Jan 5, 2006)

no degree required...

Phone companies generally do not use temp agencies...you will have to go directly to their corporate website and click - carriers, job opportunities etc...and apply online.

Tech job or customer service are good "start" positions to get your foot in the door and you WILL move up quickly. Telecommunications is a industry that basis promotion on - "on the job" skills because it is such a specialized area. 

What area do you live in ? Try your local phone company first? Then try the AT&T or MCI --- I do not recommend the cell phone or wireless carriers...

PM me if you want...

MaryBeth


----------



## peace81 (Apr 23, 2004)

outsider77 said:


> you're right shado. For some reason I have the phone call phobia thing, which is worse than talking to someone in person. And ya can't get a job if ya cant talk on the phone! I'm screwed!


I feel the same way.


----------

